# Help me rebuild a kit?



## bloupotlood (13/4/20)

Hello folks!

Hope you're all well!

I already have a Wismec Reuleaux RX200S mod (Base only), and a budget of about R2000. Could you kindly assist in advising what things I should buy to get back into ripping sick ass clouds?

Also, is 120ml enough for a month for heavy vaping?

Thank you!


----------



## Gringo (13/4/20)

bloupotlood said:


> Hello folks!
> 
> Hope you're all well!
> 
> ...


Hey Bloupotloot !!!

Welcome bud...

Ummm... this is a double edge sword question. OR you are stuck between a rock and a hard place ...

So to start out with, i cannot really give advise on a cloud chucker RTA ( most folk on the forum love the Reload and QP Design " Fatality" you can read up on those... refer to RTA reviews on the forum ) , but having said that with only 120ml juice and 3 weeks left of lock down, your enjoyment of such will be short lived. To make lots of cloud, you will have to go double coil and high power... And that is the same as driving a V12. ( lots if cloud= lots of power+juice ) The 120ml juice will last a week if you dont vape to much.

So my suggestion is go for flavor at this point and still enjoy the experience... Once lock down is over and juice is available, you can give it horns again.

Chasing flavor means you can go lower power with less clouds and thus saving your juice consumption ( view the current thread trending in the main menu )

Hope this helps...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/4/20)

bloupotlood said:


> what things I should buy to get back into ripping sick ass clouds?



You won't be able to buy anything until after the lockdown. Spend some of this time doing research. Follow the advice of @Gringo and start with his suggestions. It would seem that there has been a movement away from "sick ass clouds" but it is always fun to go against the trends.

I think that most agree that cloud chucking in public is disrespectful as well as being ammo for the anti-vaping lobby. IMHO there is nothing wrong with cloud chucking in private, just keep an eye on your nic strength.

I hope that you get some good suggestions and that you are able to enjoy your new kit after the lockdown.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (13/4/20)

bloupotlood said:


> Hello folks!
> 
> Hope you're all well!
> 
> ...



any dual coil RTA/RDA will give u enough clouds, but it also depends on what your definition of "sick ass clouds" is. I am happy with a Zeus dual coil and a drop RDA which gives me plenty of clouds. Also it depends on the VG/PG ratio of your juice, in cloud chasing comps they use pure VG.

**Also, is 120ml enough for a month for heavy vaping? **
How long is a piece of string? again depends on your definition of heavy vaping. I always stock on more than I need, so I will say for a month of heavy vaping at least have 1L of juice.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Panthera (22/5/20)

Please contact me man


----------



## Silo (22/5/20)

Personally I prefer RDA's. Single coils or mesh. Clouds and flavor at the cost of dripping every few pulls. I finished 30ml on what I would call a crazy day of vaping. So 900ml would last me a crazy month guaranteed.


----------

